
The Accordionist and the value of specifications - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2017/07/22/the-accordionist-and-the-value-of-specifications/
======
ggeorgovassilis
Author here: I use the metaphor of an unskilled street musician to describe
how, I think, many software delivery centres operate. The realisation that
they are KPI-driven shows a way towards successful cooperation with them.

